# Pipe Clamps



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I am about to pick up these Pipe Clamps for $3.00 each, do any one know when these types were around. They look like the ones I used in highschool.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think these are home made. I'd pass.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ain't no thinkin' here! I agree withe ryan. them are home made. Pass on those. You'll be glad ya did!!


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd say 3 bucks for the whole lot.....but even at that you're buying more frustration than function.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on the length and condition of pipe, the clamps may be worth $3.00 each just for the pipe.

George


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> Depending on the length and condition of pipe, the clamps may be worth $3.00 each just for the pipe.
> 
> George


I was thinking the same until I noticed all the holes drilled in the pipes...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might look at them. I make and use homemade tools. The pony pipe clamp fixtures have gone up to about $14.00 each plus the pipe.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd pass.

Al


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I was thinking the same until I noticed all the holes drilled in the pipes...


You are correct. I did not notice those.

George


----------

